# Gas and Temp Gauge don't work



## NissannDenver (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been having this issue for a while and just dealt with it, but would like to get ideas on how to fix it if it isn't too much trouble. 

My gas and temp gauge both do not work on my 1989 D21 4x4 3.0 L. For a while they both would would for a week or two, then both fail at the same time for a week or two. Sometimes they would work for five minutes they both fail. So they worked intermittently and also failed at the exact same time. Now they haven't worked for at least 6 months. Any suggestions on how to fix this? They worked fine for the first 8 or 9 years I owned the truck, but started experiencing issues the last year or year and a half.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

More electrical things share grounds than they do power sources, so look for a ground behind the cluster or dash that needs to be cleaned. I know the newer clusters have plastic tabs with wire traces for connections, so look for something like that having an issue too.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its the voltage regulator on the back of the instrument cluster
oem part 24855-18G00 about $32, if its a "SE" try pt# 24866-54A00 $36


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sweet an exact answer. What makes a 95 gas guage read low and float? I figured a ground, but never looked. Don't quite car enough to get dirty when I'm not a work to find out. I just go by miles traveled.


----------



## NissannDenver (Dec 27, 2011)

I finally got around to changing out the voltage regulator on my 89 D21 with the part #24866-54A00. Now instead of both temp and fuel gauge all the way to the bottom, the are now all the way at the top. Here are some pictures of my gauges. Any suggestions?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did the new one look like the old one? (one was black, had fins, one was a silver box), stupid question.. wired up right? I just havent run into that problem


----------



## NissannDenver (Dec 27, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> did the new one look like the old one? (one was black, had fins, one was a silver box), stupid question.. wired up right? I just havent run into that problem


Yea, the new one looked like the old part, silver box, slightly smaller than a book of matches. I still have the old one at home, it did have different part numbers on it, I'll double check it. 

But it had a yellow, black, and blue wire and I wired each one up right after i disconnected the original wire so I wouldn't wire it wrong.


----------



## NissannDenver (Dec 27, 2011)

I finally had a chance to look at the old part I replaced. Everything looked identical. The only identifiable markings were on the top with the number 9128. I did notice that the temp gauge starts off cold and stays cold for a couple of minutes when the truck is first started. But once the truck warms up the gauge climbs higher and higher until it is past "H" as I indicated in the pictures. And this is in not nearly enough time for the truck to actually overheat.

Any thoughts? Open it back up and tighten the wires down more? Put the old voltage reg. back and see if the gauges stay to the left as they previously did?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

9128 is most likely a date code...28th week of 1991. I'd be willing to bet if you looked at the original part, you wouldn't see anything with a 90xx or 91xx, probably 89xx or 88xx.
Sounds to me like you've got rotten ground wiring somewhere. Exactly where? pffff...couldn't tell ya.


----------



## ND21 (Sep 16, 2018)

i have the same problem did you ever get it fixed? Same truck!


----------

